# excessive shedding?



## lovemyava (Mar 19, 2010)

Has anyone's V shed alot? Our 9 month old seems to be shedding excessivley these past few weeks, you pet her and your hand is full of hair and I sweep our floors and two days later we have pet fur everywhere! I am concerned she might be sick? she also has raised bumps running down her back but only there, I have tried to part her hair and look at the bumps but I can't find anything causing the bump. She has also been very irritable latley which also makes me think she isn't feeling well. I have an appointment at the Vet but not for 5 more days just curious if anyone has any ideas?


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

They definately seem to have a shed at the beginning of the seasons. After a week of good brush downs they generally get back to normal. I can sometimes brush off a cup full of hair.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jul 11, 2010)

Our Butter had excessive shedding this winter, and it turned out that his protein levels were very low. His problem was related to a tick-borne disease, anaplasmosis, which was attacking his kidneys and causing him to lose protein in his urine.

You might want to have your vet run a blood test and see what her total protein and albumin levels are. Other nutritional imbalances can cause shedding -- you might be interested in reading the article at this link: http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/health/nutritionarticle13.htm


----------



## lovemyava (Mar 19, 2010)

We had a vet appointment this last week and the Vet ran all sorts of tests she is completley healthy. The Vet thought she is just going through the phase of losing her puppy hair and getting her adult hair in.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jul 11, 2010)

That's a relief!


----------

